# Performance hit (ZFS+UFS)



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2010)

I've created a custom bootable USB, which is used as a install media.
USB is completely UFS based.

I've plugged it into laptop and booted it.
After creating phys layout of HDD, I've setup UFS and ZFS on it, in a way where BASE is on UFS and ZFS is everything else (/usr/local, /home, ...)

Here I've set DESTDIR to HDD and started to compile src on USB and finally installed it to HDD.
Finally make.conf and src.conf are copied from USB onto HDD.
I'm puzzled with this:
*USB amd64 8.1 /src/ compilation time: (UFS)
world:  25 min
kernel: 8 min*

Now I boot into Laptop
*Laptop amd64 8.1 /src/ compilation time: (UFS+ZFS+Geli)
world:  160 min
kernel: 45 min*

Same /src/ make.conf src.conf and hardware!?

Is it because ZFS and UFS have been mixed or ... ?!
That is, ... if I would do all this again, but ditching UFS and making laptop ZFS+Geli only.
Would it fix this penalty performance issue?

CPU is core2duo T8300 and I have a 4GB RAM


----------



## vermaden (Dec 30, 2010)

Remember, that You are also using GELI on the laptop, and NOT on the USB.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Remember, that You are also using GELI on the laptop, and NOT on the USB.


I know, but while testing GELI(Blowfish 256-CBC) on laptop amd64 with both UFS and ZFS with 1GB of read/write /dev/random data.
Compared to without GELI usage:
UFS received penalty of I can't remember ~12 or 18%
ZFS, to my shock, performed 2% faster then without GELI at all?! Yes without compression of ANY kind or tweaks!


----------



## xibo (Dec 31, 2010)

2% difference is within the error rate for empiricL analysis though.

My core 2 quad takes about 15-20 minutes for the GENERIC kernel and then about 2 hours for world, when compiling without -j . I'll try to see whether it's faster without ZFS later.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2011)

I've just remembered something, regarding USB stick and it was related to powerd deamon.
It prolongs build times!
I would get best build timing, if I would compile src as soon as I booted in USB.
Every next compilation, would take longer and longer prolonging build time even up to 3x times longer!

So I've simply removed 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
 (I only had that, related to powerd), from rc.conf and now I get this results:
*Laptop amd64 8.2-RC1 /src/ GENERIC compilation time: (UFS(base only)+ZFS(rest)+Geli)
world: 60 min
kernel: 20 min*

Almost 3x times better score!


----------

